# 1/72nd scale RoG Messerschmitt Me P.1099B



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

I wish there was more information on this project, I have been stoked about building it for a few months, I finally got mine today in the mail. I know that it's based on the ME-262 to a degree, with the wings, engines and what looks like the tail section. I found a lot more about the model than about the aircraft Germany had planned to build.










I like how this thing looks, it's a brute. It's a ME-262 on steroids, it would have been a contender in 1946 had the war lasted that long, but it didn't. Much of the detailing I'm planning is speculative, it's based on things I have seen in other German aircraft and just common knowledge of the subject. So, let's begin, shall we?

I started out by drawing out grids inside the cockpit, then stretched sprue to make some interior framing. I used 0.010 sheet to make a few insturment boxes and added some levers with thinly stretched sprue. 










Like I said, a lot of this is conjecture on how it looked, where it was, etc. It's a best guess but I'm hoping it lends a little detail to what has been one of my favorite subjects for a month or so.


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

Painted, decaled about 60% of the framing can still be seen with the fuselage halves together. The yellow levers would be flaps and landing gear, the red ones throttles. Once the camopy is on only about 10% will be visible, but it will be visible through the canopy.










There is no option for an opened canopy and I couldn't find an image showing how it would look. I may vacuform on and try cutting it on a theory I have to see what it could look like, I imagine it sliding rearward with the windscreen staying in place. If anyone has an idea on this let me know.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Looking great so far!

I built the less-heavily-armed version years ago (also a RoG kit) in winter camo:
http://www.inpayne.com/models/me1099white.html


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

This is the first of a short list of ME-262 inspired aircraft, the others being the ME-328A and -328 V1/V2 and a good day and a good night version of the -262. There's a lot of late war jets I'd like to do, I may start working on the short list first.


----------

